# Motocross gloves?



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been looking at motocross gloves and they look very similar to MTB gloves. How many of you use MX gloves and what are your opinions on them?


----------



## pyromaniacman129 (Feb 20, 2006)

i dont usually like using em, cause a lot of them have non rough leather palms which = slippery hands!


----------



## KSKENE247 (Dec 16, 2008)

pyromaniacman129 said:


> i dont usually like using em, cause a lot of them have non rough leather palms which = slippery hands!


use fingers not palms...
i cant see them being ANY different.


----------



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

I was wondering because some have some pretty sick designs while being relatively cheap


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Do any of the MX gloves you are looking at have wrist support e.g a big wide strap that goes around the wrist for joint support? If so what brands?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

been using a pair of fox flexair gloves for a few seasons now...


----------



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm finding the best deals by googling MX gloves. the best bet for finding gloves with wrist support is to search. I just got done finding '08 leftover MX pants for $35


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pro-Tec has a new glove called The Compound that has wrist support.

Also EVS has the Wrister glove


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I have always used motocross gloves, no difference, same goes for jerseys/shirts. Same sport really except one uses gravity and the other an engine


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

mx gloves are fine, they are all meant to hold on to grips and use levers like mtb's. If you find a good pair at a fair price go for it.


----------



## bcridez (Oct 4, 2008)

I use mine and love them! Plus they look sick!


----------



## on_the_edge (Oct 30, 2006)

Fox dirtpaw mx gloves. Cheap, comfortable, last OK, and good feel.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

on_the_edge said:


> Fox dirtpaw mx gloves. Cheap, comfortable, last OK, and good feel.


my fiancee uses these as well and likes them


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a pair of Troy Lee MX gloves and have no complaits, I use them as much as my Fox MTB gloves..


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Since we're a Azonic dealer, we can get anything we want from O' Neal... anything...

From time to time, l'll buy myself some of the motorcross gloves. l like them because they don't have the extra padding. l don't like the feel of that padding (good grips is all l need).

Pretty crazy how cheap the stuff is compared to bike products. Like the boots. 4 times as much material at the same price as "bike" shoes. l bought motorcross pants too but those are too hot for summer use (if you ask).


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Good idea!! 

Many cost less and last longer than the more expensive equivalent at your LBS. 

But make sure to check the opening where you insert your hand. 

Like mentioned. 
Many have different style opening. (like work glove,.no velcro at wrist), but many are same as MTB gloves with velcro closure at wrist.

I also have had decent luck with the fox dirtpaws.

Wore the 661's with carbon knuckles (gracia model) out in less than 6months

I like the oakley MTB gloves the best but they are expensive. I willsee how they hold up long term and if they were worth the extra $$


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been wearing mx gloves for years. They are cheaper, fit better, and last much longer than bike gloves. My favorites are the Thor Core mx gloves.


----------



## xswimordiex (Nov 1, 2008)

i've been using my ICON streetbike gloves, nice and flexible with a padded palm and mesh upper...but that evs glove above looks pretty sick.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

there are only one glove how works: axo padlock!
can buy on this shop: www.btosports.com


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I use fox dirtpaws, theyve lasted me about 1 year so far and still going strong. They're comfy and have pretty good protection, great glove


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

the reason why moto stuff is so cheap is because their market is 10x bigger then ours. dont jump ships and buy moto becuase its cheaper then your screwing our mtb based companies. 

i love my nema gloves they are perfect.


----------



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

When you are strapped for cash, you look for a cheaper alternative so you can still afforrd the other more essential things. Also, some MX gloves look alot better than mtb gloves


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

i use them i really think it helps


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

on_the_edge said:


> Fox dirtpaw mx gloves. Cheap, comfortable, last OK, and good feel.


Yea I use those too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I just use mtn bike gloves they are really not that expensive to begin with


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I get moto gear occasionally since they always have some good sales on last year's stuff. Just picked up some Oneal Sniper gloves, really nice.


----------



## 3viltoast3r (Aug 27, 2007)

Im using fox bombers and they are way better then the equally priced fox mtb gloves..............Im also buying a moto jersey and google soon. Cheaper and better quality


----------



## rafster (Aug 19, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> I get moto gear occasionally since they always have some good sales on last year's stuff. Just picked up some Oneal Sniper gloves, really nice.


I saw those, they are sexy as hell. I'm considering the white 08 snipers


----------



## danlorek (Sep 27, 2005)

one thing i've noticed comparing my mtb gloves to my moto gloves is that fact the mtb gloves tend to have terrycloth thumbs which i really like using as a sweat wiper while i'm pedaling. also, i sometimes find myself using my mtb gloves if i'm trail riding moto because that terrycloth does a great job of cleaning my goggles too.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

That's all I use now for the last 3 years is Motocross gloves. They're cheaper most of the time and just about the same at mtb gloves. 

I have had luck with Fox most of the time but AXO is super great also.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I use a really really light glove for trail riding. sIngle-layer palm, spandex-back style, like the Fox Incline. I don't think you can get gloves that light in MX, can you?


----------



## Turtle353 (Jun 29, 2012)

Another old thread I'm brining back to life. I was fixing to buy mtb gloves, but I remembered I have several sets of MX gloves. Going to give them a run before I buy any additional. I just think some MX gloves probably have more top side of the hand protection for roost that is not really necessary for mtbing. Plus like mentioned above the sweat pad would be nice.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I use motorcross gloves and jerserys for bike riding. The differences I have noticed between MTB and motocross gear is. The MTB gloves seem to have a nose/glasses wiper part on the thumb (usually some soft material) that motocross gloves don't have (can't wipe anything with a full face helmet and googles on).
Motocross gloves seem to have more padding on the TOPS of the fingers and knuckles for crashing. Also motocross gloves seem to be thicker and hotter generally. You can find thick MTB gloves as well as thin motocross gloves. Also motocross gloves never come fingerless.

Bike Jerseys (some not all) have pockets in the back, never seen a motocross one with pockets.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Since I already own several pairs of MX gloves, I just grab a pair when I'm heading out on the bicycle. I see no reason to buy overpriced MTB gloves...which are no better.


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

I wear MX gloves, they have extra protection, are cheap, and work great....so why not?


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

I use the same grips (Oury) and gloves (Fox dirt paw) on my KTM and Cannondale


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

br0m said:


> I use the same grips (Oury) and gloves (Fox dirt paw) on my KTM and Cannondale


+1 on the oury grips. Best grips ever.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

The Collective said:


> I wear MX gloves, they have extra protection, are cheap, and work great....so why not?


Same. My whole body is sweating buckets, so an extra layer over my hands doesn't really make me any hotter. But, for those occasional "knuckle meets tree" or "palm meets creek bed" moments, I greatly prefer the extra protection.

Also, +whatever for Fox Dirtpaw.


----------



## omalley72 (Jun 7, 2012)

I use them exclusively. It's what i'm familiar with so I just stuck with them. Currently using One Industries and Troy Lee gloves.


----------



## Specialutz (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm a chic and I love to garden. My leather gardening gloves works for me. When I'm gardening and have the urge to go ride, I just get on my bike and ride, no need to go change gloves. I love the wide, loose, wrist cuffs because it protects my watch and bracelets.


----------



## Bidwell (May 24, 2012)

I use fox dirtpaws too. Machine washable.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

MX gloves for me. MX gloves aren't just similar, in some cases they are identical. The Fox Dirtpaw they sell at the moto shop is the very same glove they sell to MTBers at the LBS. In my experience, the only difference between the two is the Dirtpaws from the moto shop costs 1/3 less and they have my size in stock.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

swaussie said:


> I have always used motocross gloves, no difference, same goes for jerseys/shirts. Same sport really except one uses gravity and the other an engine


yep, me too


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive been using some "One Industries" gloves and I like them alot....I havent used them this summer tho..its more of a cool air type glove...but I really do not see the difference other than they hold together better than gloves made for MTB.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

Giro Remedy's are great - I love mine.


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

I use MX gloves exclusively. Fox and Shift Racing have been the mainstays for me. I also use them while riding my ATV.


----------



## PhatTire455 (Jun 27, 2012)

I use Fox MX gloves and always have. They fit me well and have always worked well for both moto and MTB.


----------



## Hallett6103 (May 9, 2010)

I have a set of the EVS wristers and they are great but dont get them too tight your fingers will start to tingle.


----------



## COYFC (Sep 5, 2012)

Another option is paintball gloves, they have some sweet designs and a little more padding.


----------

